# Red Kite. One of My favourite birds



## littleowl (Jun 20, 2015)

The Red Kite was almost extinct in England after years of persecution and DDT.
After years of breeding in England. They are now established.
The Red Kite migrates from Africa every summer.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2015)

Oh yes we've actually had a couple of visits from red Kites..soaring and swooping over our garden a few times in recent years. They are beautiful to look at  but they are vicious Ba***s. I've seen them swoop on a lamb, and attack it like you've never seen before, pecking it's eyes out and tearing it to ribbons. 

My miniature Labradoodle who is only 10 inches high was out playing. he's an adult dog but only weighs about 5 kilos , and thinks he's a German Shepherd and will take on the biggest of Dogs, but one year while we were walking off leash through the field a Red Kite came swooping down on him and tried to grab him away..Fortunately I was carrying a heavy branch that one of the bigger dogs had been playing with and managed to batter the bird the second it attacked..it all happened so fast, if I'd been further away from Stanley the little doodle...he wouldn't have got off with just a bad shock.


----------



## littleowl (Jun 20, 2015)

I think you will find Red Kites are Scavengers.
I cannot explane what you saw though.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2015)

Here's a similar story to mine...

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/hea...ff-with-handbag-sized-Pomeranian-toy-dog.html


..and this short Video of the bird attacking a man who was filming it flying above his house..

http://www.gethampshire.co.uk/news/local-news/watch-bird-prey-attacks-yateley-7058309


----------



## oakapple (Jun 20, 2015)

We are awash with red kites where I live, they keep the pigeon population down though, so a good thing.We have wild boar too, reintroduced here about twenty years ago.


----------

